# Pick-up Trucks....



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Over the last few months I have been seeing pick-up trucks like F-150s with Uber stickers on their windows. My network area, I don't think there is any Uber service for paxs hauling large crap around. This means they are driving paxs around. 

Don't these trucks get like 15/19 (city/highway)? Who the hell would do Uber in a pickup? Can you even make a profit with a truck that gets 15/19? smh

Either these guys are not smart with calculations, or bored and need something to do, or really desperate for less than minimum wage with that kinda mileage...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I thought the same thing when I first saw one, but they do qualify if they have 4 doors and 5 seatbelts. I've seen several people Ubering in really nice trucks. It makes more sense to me than leasing a Camry to drive.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't know about the gas mileage. But I was in one f-150 as a pax. Most spacious and comfortable back seat I've ever been in.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't know about the gas mileage. But I was in one f-150 as a pax. Most spacious and comfortable back seat I've ever been in.


No one is questioning the spaciousness or comfort. Just the mpg in the high teens. Do you tip your drivers? lmao



JimKE said:


> I thought the same thing when I first saw one, but they do qualify if they have 4 doors and 5 seatbelts. I've seen several people Ubering in really nice trucks. It makes more sense to me than leasing a Camry to drive.


Profit must be shitty tho

When I signed up they didn't allow stick or pickup trucks (I think), Uber trying to maximize profits lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> No one is questioning the spaciousness or comfort. Just the mpg in the high teens. Do you tip your driverl


Go back and read my first sentence. Made it clear I wasn't commenting on mpg. Commenting on the truck in general, since the truck was brought up as being an Uber vehicle.



htboston said:


> When I signed up they didn't allow stick


 No one is questioning if it's a manual or automatic transmission. 
Just the mpg in the high teens.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

I drove a pickup when i first started, the gas millage wasn't the best but i made money. Mostly only worked the bar crowds and events that i knew would surge. Gotta do what you gotta do. It was the only vehicle i had at the time. I did get a lot of compliments on it and how spacious it was.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

That’s Uber transportation for illegal aliens, they all pool in the back


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Go back and read my first sentence. Made it clear I wasn't commenting on mpg. Commenting on the truck in general, since the truck was brought up as being an Uber vehicle.
> 
> No one is questioning if it's a manual or automatic transmission.
> Just the mpg in the high teens.


I was responding to Jim's response. This thread is about pickups' mpg, not how comfy stuff makes u feel


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> I was responding to Jim's response. This thread is about pickups' mpg, not how comfy stuff makes u feel


Still. I'm glad they're out there, regardless if driver is making money or not.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Still. I'm glad they're out there, regardless if driver is making money or not.


Glad you are comfy at least while these dudes are making 4$ per hour after everything is paid off because of the mpg lol


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

htboston said:


> Over the last few months I have been seeing pick-up trucks like F-150s with Uber stickers on their windows. My network area, I don't think there is any Uber service for paxs hauling large crap around. This means they are driving paxs around.
> 
> Don't these trucks get like 15/19 (city/highway)? Who the hell would do Uber in a pickup? Can you even make a profit with a truck that gets 15/19? smh
> 
> Either these guys are not smart with calculations, or bored and need something to do, or really desperate for less than minimum wage with that kinda mileage...


They had to have a truck for status/image reasons. But they can't afford it and the hefty insurance that goes with owning one. My best guess I see them all the time here too.


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

I've seen a few in my market and I doubt there is profit in one of these vehicles. Same as the 6 or 8 cylinder vehicles I am unsure if there is profit. The one thing I have always told people is that the money isn't amazing in my market. What makes it worth the trouble is the networking. If you are in real estate or anything else where you need people this is a great platform to tie into.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Probably a tax write off.


----------



## Easters (Nov 14, 2017)

I was a pax in a big Tundra. South Lake Tahoe so lots of snow and casinos. Maybe he makes a profit on surges and snowstorms. It was a nice ass truck though.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> Glad you are comfy at least while these dudes are making 4$ per hour after everything is paid off because of the mpg lol


Yup, I sure was. Those not making money need to hurry up and get off the road.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Actually, nowadays these pickup trucks and SUVs are getting way better gas mileage than ever before. Conservative driving and the right octane can buy a truck over 20 mpg city and mid 20 mpg highway. So its really just like driving an older car. As long as they don't drain the gas tank before they fill up, they shouldn't be doing too bad.


----------



## Jake91 (Nov 17, 2017)

I just started Ubering my Ram 1500 last week been getting a 15 city mpg and 21 highway so far about 20% of my earnings have gone to gas. its not very economical, but im unemployed at the moment so anything helps


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jake91 said:


> I just started Ubering my Ram 1500 last week been getting a 15 city mpg and 21 highway so far about 20% of my earnings have gone to gas. its not very economical, but im unemployed at the moment so anything helps


trade it in for a prius


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> trade it in for a prius


Screw the Prius....go for the used $5000 minivan and get all those sexy XL rides.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Sucks, but i turn a profit


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

htboston said:


> Glad you are comfy at least while these dudes are making 4$ per hour after everything is paid off because of the mpg lol


Not the rider's fault the driver is losing money. Place the blame on Uber and a driver that can't do the math.



SaintCl89 said:


> Sucks, but i turn a profit


Yeah, but that mileage is not bad at all for an XL vehicle (depending on market).


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Some people only have one car and no means to buy another or trade in their truck for a smaller vehicle. 

Some money is better than no money, even if it is as low as minimum wage.


----------



## AlexLyft (Dec 6, 2014)

I know this is a little old, but it depends on the truck. I tried it out with my 2016 F150 Ecoboost (2.7) I averaged 23.6mpg by hand on 3 tanks for uber. Just easy on the gas and coast. It's not hard.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

AlexLyft said:


> I know this is a little old, but it depends on the truck. I tried it out with my 2016 F150 Ecoboost (2.7) I averaged 23.6mpg by hand on 3 tanks for uber. Just easy on the gas and coast. It's not hard.


People get pissed in my city if you coast. I still do it but damn it gets scary sometimes. What's funny is the pick-up trucks are the angry white men that tailgate people the most in my state.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Americans have too much money that's what this all boils down to. When people are racing up to a fresh red light the gas consumption for that 1-5 blocks is probably 300% more than it could have been.


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

AlexLyft said:


> I know this is a little old, but it depends on the truck. I tried it out with my 2016 F150 Ecoboost (2.7) I averaged 23.6mpg by hand on 3 tanks for uber. Just easy on the gas and coast. It's not hard.


I think that's what people don't understand, the newer trucks get decent MPG when running empty (not towing/hauling a bunch of stuff). They just see "OMG BIG SUV/TRUCK WHAT AN IDIOT" when in reality your F150 and the four cylinder Escape I just got average about 25MPG, which is the same as a Toyota Camry V6, and nobody would wonder about a Camry doing this type of work.


----------



## J3tpack (Nov 19, 2017)

The newer Ford and Chevy trucks are actually pretty decent on mpg ! Specially the flex fuel ones that can run e85, although e85 burns a bit quicker than 93, makes it very affordable to fill up. As well as the newer Nissan and Toyota trucks they can be very good on gas. Granted it takes a good bit of cash to completely fill up, but long as you are not driving around like a race car they can be pretty efficient. I used to think the same, how in the heck are these pick up truck drivers turning a profit ? But I started looking into them and the newer models some companies offer are incredibly economical. And needless to say they are spacious inside if you have a crew or king cab. Makes those trips of 3-4 pax going on long term trips with 2-3 luggage’s each a breeze ! Meanwhile my Prius whimpers and cries whenever someone loads just three full size luggage’s lmaooo


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

The problem with most pick up trucks is they're typically pretty expensive, which means your depreciation is going to go through the roof. A big heavy pick up truck with a tiny motor sounds like a miserable experience to me, and low-mid 20s gas mileage is still NOT good.

Can you rideshare with a pick-up? Sure, you can rideshare with just about anything. Is it the best tool for the job? Hell no. Is driving a pick up truck going to make you any more money than someone driving any other vehicle? Nope. Are riders going to be impressed by your pick up truck? Nope.



> They just see "OMG BIG SUV/TRUCK WHAT AN IDIOT" when in reality your F150 and the four cylinder Escape I just got average about 25MPG,


Maybe the pathetic 2.7 EB version. Any model of F150 you're actually going to want and enjoy driving is going to be averaging more like 20 mpg and with typical rideshare behavior(idling, waiting, excessive city driving), I suspect even less than that. Your Escape isn't remotely an SUV. It's a tall unibody _car_ built off the same platform as the Focus.

Again, just because you can do something doesn't mean you should do something.

I could rideshare my 4Runner that would be much more comfortable, but why? Doing so isn't going to make me any more money than my Focus or Golf and the 4Runner has a lot more value to burn up in the form of depreciation.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

I use my 2016 F150 crew cab when it snows, it only gets 15 mpg, but I get the SURGE...


----------



## AlexLyft (Dec 6, 2014)

PHXTE said:


> The problem with most pick up trucks is they're typically pretty expensive, which means your depreciation is going to go through the roof. A big heavy pick up truck with a tiny motor sounds like a miserable experience to me, and low-mid 20s gas mileage is still NOT good.
> 
> Can you rideshare with a pick-up? Sure, you can rideshare with just about anything. Is it the best tool for the job? Hell no. Is driving a pick up truck going to make you any more money than someone driving any other vehicle? Nope. Are riders going to be impressed by your pick up truck? Nope.
> 
> ...


As for expense, I have the 302A (fully loaded) XLT. Paid 34k after tax, so basically what a nice Camry costs. The 2.7 engine has just under 300hp and almost as much torque as the 5.0. It's hardly pathetic since I can tow 7k lbs. and get the same gas mileage as a crossover/suv. I have 23k miles on it over the year and a half of ownership, and I was just offered 31.2k for it by the dealer I bought it from if I wanted to trade up. Value of trucks, and most suvs, hold for much longer than small vehicles, excluding most Toyotas and Hondas.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

AlexLyft said:


> As for expense, I have the 302A (fully loaded) XLT. Paid 34k after tax, so basically what a nice Camry costs. The 2.7 engine has just under 300hp and almost as much torque as the 5.0. It's hardly pathetic since I can tow 7k lbs. and get the same gas mileage as a crossover/suv. I have 23k miles on it over the year and a half of ownership, and I was just offered 31.2k for it by the dealer I bought it from if I wanted to trade up. Value of trucks, and most suvs, hold for much longer than small vehicles, excluding most Toyotas and Hondas.


You'd be the exception then, not the rule. Fuelly says the 2.7l averages 19 mpg which is about what I'd expect. I'd be shocked if you were actually getting *mid 20s* during normal driving let alone while towing. That's just nonsense. The Ecoboost engines are pretty notorious for not meeting their fuel efficiency ratings, as well.

Looks like C&D drove one and noticed the same problem - they got 16 mpg in mixed driving. You might be hitting mid 20s on a long highway cruise at 65 mph, downhill, with a tailwind, but you're surely not averaging that driving rideshare.


----------



## rob CNJ (Jan 22, 2018)

I drive a 2017 Chevy Colorado with a 4 inch lift and offroad tires. Full black on black with ground lights. It's my company's work truck and the sooner I hit 175k miles the sooner I get a new truck. Most everyone compliments the truck. Plus pots holes and shitty roads don't bother me. 

If I don't push it I get 21.8 MPG and slightly better on airport runs. Which from my area on a weekend I almost sure to get at least one. Both annoying at OK at the time. 

I LIVE for snow surges. I had at 550% pass on pool (I haven't accepted a pool ride since) ride was 20 minutes and it was $55. Some rich college kid going to the apple store. Go figure. 

I do have to be very pick about rides I accept anything more than 5 minutes away is a no (unless its surge).


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Some laws can be skirted but not the laws of physics. Acceleration equals the weight of the vehicle times the force (engine). Small cars weigh less than 3000 pounds. Large pickups weigh twice that. Once up to speed, it takes more force (brakes) to stop the heavier vehicle. Heavier vehicles need heavier and more expensive suspension parts. Pickups and 4wd suv's have their place but that place is not rideshare. On the other hand, if one needs quick cash and only has a pickup, put that pickup on rideshare.


----------



## rob CNJ (Jan 22, 2018)

You may want to google your facts. Stopping distance on a Silverado is less than 140 feet. I think a Honda accord is around 120. its all in the surface area of rotors used by the pads and transmission. Little cars will burn through ball joints brakes before a truck will. I'm not saying a truck is ideal, but at the end of the day for me personally I'd rather beat up the truck than my Jetta. Nobody is riding the jetta.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

rob CNJ said:


> You may want to google your facts. Stopping distance on a Silverado is less than 140 feet. I think a Honda accord is around 120. its all in the surface area of rotors used by the pads and transmission. Little cars will burn through ball joints brakes before a truck will. I'm not saying a truck is ideal, but at the end of the day for me personally I'd rather beat up the truck than my Jetta. Nobody is riding the jetta.


The laws of motion were noted about 400 years ago. A bit before google. The heavier vehicle may stop nearly as quickly as a lighter one due to larger brakes, rotors and wheels. They need to be larger to create more friction. They also need to dissipate the additional heat. Everything else being equal, the larger parts will cost more money. The only reason a car may burn through suspension parts quicker is because they are light duty and less expensive. Its much easier to control 3000 lbs bouncing up and down than 6000 lbs.

I own a 5000 lb 4 wd suv with a 4.3 liter engine. It gets 19 mpg. It stops in 152' from 60 mph. It takes 10.1 seconds to reach 60 mph. Tires cost about $100 each.

I own a 3000 lb economy car with a 2.0 liter engine. It gets 40 mpg. It stops in 120' from 60 mph. It takes 7.8 seconds to reach 60 mph. Tires cost about $60 each.

I might be biased based on my personal experience. Isaac Newton would probably confirm my observations, though.


----------



## rob CNJ (Jan 22, 2018)

Cool.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

rob CNJ said:


> Cool.


A pax told me yesterday they took a ride with an uber driver this week that traded in his tahoe for a brand new honda accord. That is just plain STUPID.

I have a Honda civic. Gets over 50 mpg on the freeway and 38 mpg mixed use AND I STILL MAKE MINIMUM WAGE DRIVING UBER. between the high cost of an accord and much lower mileage efficiency i doubt that guy lasts another month. At least here in fl where uber doesn't pay s*it.

If i had to do it all over, id buy a 7 year old civic to drive. Only way to make anything driving for uber.


----------



## rob CNJ (Jan 22, 2018)

Get a job where your company will give you a new vehicle (45k or less) every 3 years, 175k miles, and the maintenance. Then it doesn't matter what you drive. You'd still make money.


----------

